# Pandora disappeared from Uber driver app?



## Sharpman (Jul 9, 2017)

The play music buttons for Pandora on my Uber driver App have disappeared. They were there and working fine and now gone. Might have been at the same time tipping was enabled? I've tried re-booting I-phone, deleting and re-installing the app, and triple checked that Music slider is enabled in my account settings. Any ideas?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Pandora realized that being partners with uber is the same as partnering with a shit stain


----------



## pocketkk (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm having this same issue. I like having the pandora app integrated with the uber app but the icon has disappeared.


----------



## cdbern (Aug 23, 2016)

I have found with my cell service (Sprint) I am not charged data usage when using Pandora as a standalone app. When using it through the Uber app Sprint counts the data usage against my monthly data cap. Watchout folks!


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 30, 2017)

Any update or more info. Pandora has disappeared from my phone as well


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Mine still working. Usually at the end of the work week is disappears for a while and then I have to log back in and after a few minutes it shows up on the screen. I hope the keep it there since the standalone app will use a lot of my RAM and I won't be able to use it anymore, that's why I deleted Spotify.


----------



## KCDriver (Jul 30, 2017)

It is working for me right now


----------



## FCTropix (Jun 12, 2017)

Shows up in my app. Try to close out the app for a few minutes and maybe disable and re-enable the Pandora linking option


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ok - So you guys were as helpful as a hole in the head... To be fair that is a compliment considering how much UBER keeps us in the dark. 
I got a message from UBER only a few days after I asked the question. 
They forwarded a message from Pandora saying that it is pulling out of the Australian and Austral Asia Region.... Sorry Blah blah blah. 
So only 2 weeks after canceling my spotify subscription I will have to reinstate it... Thanks UBER. 
Maybe a smart company would look at replacing it with other providers - or not. 
Not Happy... 
For those who say it was an annoyance on the screen - yes it was but most bozos complaining of this didn't realise you could turn the extension off in settings... 
We spammed with messages saying every few days saying that I am in the top 5% - would it have been too much to send a message saying that Pandora was no more?


----------

